# Moving to Charlotte, NC



## laurido92 (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm getting to relocate from Nashville, TN to Charlotte NC. Nashville has a lot of bike trails that are great. I'm wondering if anyone knows of good places in/around Charlotte to go riding.

Thanks.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## jfaas (Jan 31, 2014)

The nature boy is not the only celeb you might run in to around Charlotte. I commute to Charlotte from gaffney, sc and do most of my riding around home. I hear the area around waxhaw is nice to ride, lots of horse farms down there. If you want to ride within the 485 belt, you will be playing in moderate to heavy traffic. Outside the belt gets better.


----------



## laurido92 (Apr 7, 2015)

We're moving to the Indian Trails area so wax haw is not that far from me. I've heard they have a lot of mountain bike trails but haven't heard of road bike routes and the few people i did talk to said you ride on the road and traffic can be scary.

also, don't forget the NASCAR Hall of Fame and Charlotte Motor Speedway, Carolina Panthers, and the Hornets. Looking forward to the experience.


----------



## josh26 (Jun 30, 2010)

I live in Concord, which is a suburb of Charlotte. There's plenty of good road riding in the area. I usually ride in Cabarrus, Stanly, and Union counties because there is less traffic. Weeklyrides.com has a list of local rides and groups throughout the greater Charlotte area. Tarheeltrailblazers.com is the local mountain biking website.


----------



## laurido92 (Apr 7, 2015)

We looked at house in Concord but it wasn't available. I have visited the Tarheeltrailblazers.com website. Maybe we can get together when I get settled. I will live in Indian Trail which is in Union County. 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Wuaname (Mar 5, 2013)

I have been in the Ft Mill, SC area, and although a lot of "country roads", they are all very narrow and not the ideal spots for riding  .... Sad, even looking at Strava, there ain't much riding it seems down here ... other than mtb  ...


----------



## oldroadie_nc (Mar 10, 2011)

My daughter lives in Cornelius, north of CLT. I've been road riding with her up there and the riding is great. Also lots of good lightly traveled (depending on time of day) around Lake Norman. And lots of great MTB trails in the CLT area. Recommend hooking up with some groups to learn where to ride and what to avoid.


----------

